# Gettin up to date on Bob Sikes



## Popeye (Nov 12, 2007)

I used to fish off theoldbaybridge with my dad and brother back in the 70's. Now I understand the bridge is about to fall down and you can't drive on it any more. I see postings about fishing there, so will they let you walk out on it??? Can you get out from either side of the bay? Used to catch a lot of trout and croakers as I recall....

What's the scoop?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Bob Sikes isn't the bridge that is closed. The bridge that is closed is the old 3 mile fishing bridge. Bob sykes is still open but no cars are allowed on it. Not sure if they were back in the day or not. A section of 3 mile bridge is currently being reconstructed.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 12, 2007)

So does this mean if you want to fish around the old 3 mile bay bridge from either PC or GB ends, you have to have a boat to access it? It's been a long time


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty much you need a boat to fish around 3-mile. UNLESS, you wanna go OUTLAW style and climb around the fence that they put up on the Gulf Breeze side. (I think the bridge is missing a section near shore on the Pcola side, so its not even outlaw accessible).



There are quite a few folks who climb around the fence on 3-mile Gulf Breeze side and fish but, I DON'T WANNA GET CAUGHT DOING THAT!!! Not worth it IMO.



There is a newer, small pier (ie;~20people) at the foot of 3-mile Gulf Breeze side AND at the foot of Bob Sykes Gulf Breeze side.



Bob Sykes bridge on the Pensacola Beach side is still very fishable but, walk out only, no driving on the bridge. You may be able to still get on the Gulf Breeze side of Bob Sykes but I think there's a section removed to prevent that? I'm not 100% sure, someone help me out on that...



There are some decent spots to fish off of the seawall at both ends of 3-mile or Bob Sykes.


----------

